# New Halo Extreme by IronMagLabs



## heavyiron (Sep 8, 2011)

*HALO EXTREME??? - Anabolic Complex*







*-Comparable to Anavar/Oxandrolone*
-Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
-Increases Strength & Hardness
-Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
-Can be used as part of bulking, lean bulking or cutting cycles
-Can be stacked with other pro-anabolic compounds 

*
Halodrol (aka Turinabol)*



 *Halodrol (aka Turinabol) has a predominantly anabolic effect  which is combined with a relatively low androgenic component and can be  compared to the steroid Anavar.* On a scale of 1 to 100 the  androgenic effect of Turinabol is very low, only a 6 and the anabolic  effect is 53. Therefore its not a steroid that causes rapid weight gain  and muscle mass. Rather, the achievable results manifest themselves in  solid muscle and strength gains with very low androgenic side effects  (masculinizing). *This also makes it a desirable compound to be used by females.* Turinabol will not cause a puffy look as is the case with steroids such as Testosterone, Dianabol, and Anadrol. 


*HALO EXTREME??? is used by those looking to achieve:*


Improved Strength and Lean Muscle Gains
Improved Hardness, Vascularity, and Pumps
 
*5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin*

 5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin was discovered by a American scientist in 1996. It  was shown to possess an anabolic/androgenic ratio similar to one of the  most efficient anabolic substances, in particular Anavar but without the  side effects of liver toxicity or testing positive for steroidal  therapy. Athletes have found dramatic strength increases in 3-5 days,  and muscle mass increases in 3-4 weeks. Muscle mass or fat loss is only a  function of caloric intake. If you are a male that is a hard gainer or  someone that is looking to put on extra lean muscle and most important,  keep it. *This is the ONLY compound EVER designed to do this  without steroidal influence. 5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin is great for drug  testing and does not test positive for steroids. Tests showed that  protein synthesis increased by over 200%*, the key to lean  muscle growth and accelerated repair. Body fat reduction is one of the  key components of this molecule. When you restrict your calories you  reduce body fat dramatically. In testing the molecule has balance  cortisol response which is the major cornerstone to healthy recovery and  reduction of muscle wasting. It's also been shown to balance cortisol  on calorie restricted diets, helps control glucose and increases thyroid  function.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 8, 2011)

what would be the difference between halo and cyanostane?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 8, 2011)

can I log this product


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 9, 2011)

This product would be great for the end of a cycle to harden up and push strength gains.  Also guys who train MMA or Boxing and want that added explosiveness without tons of extra weight.  Think I may give this product a run soon.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 9, 2011)

Pop 'em like skittles!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 9, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Pop 'em like skittles!!!



Taste the rainbow..... Juice the rainbow


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 9, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> what would be the difference between halo and cyanostane?


According to Llewellyn, Halodrol is the most used OTC hormonal product ever produced. The popularity of this key ingredient speaks for itself. I think you will see nice steady lean gains with Halo Extreme with a bit lower sides than Cyno but both are very good products.


----------



## GMO (Sep 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> According to Llewellyn, Halodrol is the most used OTC hormonal product ever produced. The popularity of this key ingredient speaks for itself. I think you will see nice steady lean gains with Halo Extreme with a bit lower sides than Cyno but both are very good products.


 
Another difference is that the sweetspot for halodrol is 75mg-100mg ED (3-4 tabs), and with cyano it is just two tabs a day.

It is good stuff, though...I used it as a finisher to a cycle some years back and really liked it.



ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Pop 'em like skittles!!!


 
Sounds like me with d-bol.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 9, 2011)

How is halodrol and 5a hydroxy in terms of liver toxicity and cycle lengths? Sounds like a pretty weak kicker or finisher compared to IML's other otc's and dbol/abombs


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2011)

pieguy said:


> How is halodrol and 5a hydroxy in terms of liver toxicity and cycle lengths? Sounds like a pretty weak kicker or finisher compared to IML's other otc's and dbol/abombs



No, liver toxicity is not an issue with Halo or 5a hydroxy, I see Halo Extreme as more of a beginner PH, or a product to be stacked with just about anything else, as well as great for females!


----------



## GMO (Sep 9, 2011)

Prince said:


> No, liver toxicity is not an issue with Halo or 5a hydroxy, I see Halo Extreme as more of a beginner PH, or a product to be stacked with just about anything else, as well as great for females!


 

Hmmm....Halo Extreme and SuperDMZ, now THAT would be fun.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> Hmmm....Halo Extreme and SuperDMZ, now THAT would be fun.




That does sound fun, i'm not gonna lie!


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> According to Llewellyn, Halodrol is the most used OTC hormonal product ever produced. The popularity of this key ingredient speaks for itself. I think you will see nice steady lean gains with Halo Extreme with a bit lower sides than Cyno but both are very good products.



So you get a little more gains with cyanostane but less sides with halo. Which product would you suggest to finish a test/eq, in terms of which hardens you up more?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 9, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> So you get a little more gains with cyanostane but less sides with halo. Which product would you suggest to finish a test/eq, in terms of which hardens you up more?


Either but to be honest I have not run the Halo Extreme yet. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> So you get a little more gains with cyanostane but less sides with halo. Which product would you suggest to finish a test/eq, in terms of which hardens you up more?



You cannot really compare Cyanostane Rx to Halo Extreme, they're completely different products with different compounds.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 9, 2011)

Prince said:


> You cannot really compare Cyanostane Rx to Halo Extreme, they're completely different products with different compounds.



What would be the main differences between them? Because when I read the product info, they kinda sounded similar to me.


----------



## SFW (Sep 9, 2011)

Gets you jacked mannn









YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> What would be the main differences between them? Because when I read the product info, they kinda sounded similar to me.



the difference would be the compounds they contain.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> Gets you jacked mannn
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 lol


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 9, 2011)

it only works for me 100mg and up very similar to t-bol


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 14, 2011)

So 75-100mg seems to be the consensus for peak dosage. And would you say 6-Bromo or E-Control be enough? Should Clomid or Aromasin be thrown in there?


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 14, 2011)

You could use 6-Bromo during if wanted to but I don't think it is needed.


----------



## gamma (Oct 15, 2011)

looks interesting so if run it 75-100 mg you really need a few bottles for a cycle ?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 15, 2011)

gamma said:


> looks interesting so if run it 75-100 mg you really need a few bottles for a cycle ?


I got 2 bottles myself, that way I have enough if I want to crank the dose.


----------



## troubador (Oct 15, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> So 75-100mg seems to be the consensus for peak dosage. And would you say 6-Bromo or E-Control be enough? Should Clomid or Aromasin be thrown in there?



I don't see any reason run an AI while on Halo. It doesn't aromatize nor is it a progestin. I would think just running it solo then just a SERM for PCT for be fine.


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 15, 2011)

troubador said:


> I don't see any reason run an AI while on Halo. It doesn't aromatize nor is it a progestin. I would think just running it solo then just a SERM for PCT for be fine.



Thats what I was thinking but I always think it's a good idea to ask as  many questions as possible. Even if I think I know it all  Because Im  not sure how potent this is as far as how rough PCT would/could be due to my last run of S-DMZ.

I have a full bottle of the old ATD left and some Clomid. Thought maybe that  would be enough. One ATD a day at the start of the 2nd week(which might  not be needed) and go to two a day at the start of the 4th week combined  with 50/50/50/25 clomid. I want to keep the Clomid low due to the crazy  heat flashes and anxiety it gave me on my last run. Or Maybe just one or the other?

But again Im just trying to see how hardcore I should have my PCT locked down for HaloEx.


----------



## troubador (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll be running Halo stacked with Deca-Drol soon. I'll run a low dose of Aromasin on cycle(only because Deca is a progestin) and taper off during pct. I'll be using Tamox for pct.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 22, 2011)

So how you guys liking this product? Would be interesting to run it solo as a "cut" cycle....at least I think?


----------



## NflictioN (Oct 23, 2012)

So I take it its ok to take this product alone and still get results? How does this compare to cyanostane? I want something as close to Anavar as possible but still Legal.


----------



## Nike10 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just ordered some Halo Extreme from IML earlier today, can't wait to give it a run.


----------



## milehighguy (Oct 23, 2012)

Does anyone report joint problems from Halo?  Similar to Epi...


----------



## ratedR (Oct 23, 2012)

Im running Halo at 75 mg for 6 weeks and cyano for 4 weeks after 2 weeks of solo Halo. So far I like it, Strengths up, im more vascular as well. Im on a cut cycle and still putting on some soild weight. I wouldnt run halo alone. Id run it with cyano, sdmz, methadrol, etc Its a very easy compund to run alongside another ph. For pct im using nolva 20/20/20/20 and clomid at 50/50/50/50. Next run I might use it with sdmz.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 23, 2012)

ratedR said:


> Im running Halo at 75 mg for 6 weeks and cyano for 4 weeks after 2 weeks of solo Halo.



This is a good setup.


----------



## NflictioN (Oct 23, 2012)

ratedR said:


> Im running Halo at 75 mg for 6 weeks and cyano for 4 weeks after 2 weeks of solo Halo. So far I like it, Strengths up, im more vascular as well. Im on a cut cycle and still putting on some soild weight. I wouldnt run halo alone. Id run it with cyano, sdmz, methadrol, etc Its a very easy compund to run alongside another ph. For pct im using nolva 20/20/20/20 and clomid at 50/50/50/50. Next run I might use it with sdmz.



What would be the difference running it with SuperDmz 2.0 instead of Cyano? Also are Nolva and Clomid all we need as a PCT or do we have to take something while taking either PH or Stacked? I read something about a S.A.R.M. or S.E.R.M.


----------



## ratedR (Oct 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> This is a good setup.



I'm liking it alot right now.



NflictioN said:


> What would be the difference running it with SuperDmz 2.0 instead of Cyano? Also are Nolva and Clomid all we need as a PCT or do we have to take something while taking either PH or Stacked? I read something about a S.A.R.M. or S.E.R.M.



SDMZ2 is more potent and anabolic than Cyano. You can see great results along with a proper diet and exercise training routine on SDMZ. SMDZ2 has similiar proprieties of a SD. Cyano has 15 mg of dymethazine and SMDZ2 has 10mg of it along with 10mg of Methlysten. Read this for a better understanding of SMDZ Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 Explained I am running a SARM with my halo and cyano stack. A sarm is good for bridging and or use during pct to help keep gains. Clomid and Nolva would be all but i would also Run IML's Assisted Cycle support throughout the cycle and pct to help with lipids, liver, and bp. Clomid and nolva are SERM's and IML's has a SARM Called Osta-Rx which im using with good results.


----------



## NflictioN (Oct 23, 2012)

So if I decide to take SuperDMZ + Halo Extreme, or Cyano + Halo Extreme I should take IML's Advanced Cycle Support throughout the stack cycle. Then once im done I should use Clomid + Nolva as PCT's which are SERMS (Can you point me in the direction of these please). Any cheaper SARM ? that one is way beyond my $$


SDMZ2 is more potent and anabolic than Cyano. You can see great results along with a proper diet and exercise training routine on SDMZ. SMDZ2 has similiar proprieties of a SD. Cyano has 15 mg of dymethazine and SMDZ2 has 10mg of it along with 10mg of Methlysten. Read this for a better understanding of SMDZ Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 Explained I am running a SARM with my halo and cyano stack. A sarm is good for bridging and or use during pct to help keep gains. Clomid and Nolva would be all but i would also Run IML's Assisted Cycle support throughout the cycle and pct to help with lipids, liver, and bp. Clomid and nolva are SERM's and IML's has a SARM Called Osta-Rx which im using with good results.[/QUOTE]


----------



## NflictioN (Oct 23, 2012)

Alright, so if I decide to go with either SDMZ 2.0 + Halo Extreme or Halo Extreme + cyano I would take Ironmags  Advanced Cycle support throughout the cycle. Then once im done with the PH cycle I would immediately start Clomid + Nolva for PCT (can you point me out which are good brands but not too expensive). Then run a SARM like Osta-RX during the whole cycle or just post? (any other alternative that is lower in price? would deca-Sarm be ok?)



SDMZ2 is more potent and anabolic than Cyano. You can see great results along with a proper diet and exercise training routine on SDMZ. SMDZ2 has similiar proprieties of a SD. Cyano has 15 mg of dymethazine and SMDZ2 has 10mg of it along with 10mg of Methlysten. Read this for a better understanding of SMDZ Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 Explained I am running a SARM with my halo and cyano stack. A sarm is good for bridging and or use during pct to help keep gains. Clomid and Nolva would be all but i would also Run IML's Assisted Cycle support throughout the cycle and pct to help with lipids, liver, and bp. Clomid and nolva are SERM's and IML's has a SARM Called Osta-Rx which im using with good results.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Curt James (Oct 23, 2012)

NflictioN said:


> So I take it its ok to take this product alone and still get results? How does this compare to cyanostane? I want something as close to Anavar as possible but still Legal.



Halo alone offered me significant strength gains.



milehighguy said:


> Does anyone report joint problems from Halo?  Similar to Epi...



No joint problems noticed while on this product.


----------



## NflictioN (Oct 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Halo alone offered me significant strength gains.
> 
> ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx
> 
> ...


----------



## ratedR (Oct 24, 2012)

NflictioN said:


> Alright, so if I decide to go with either SDMZ 2.0 + Halo Extreme or Halo Extreme + cyano I would take Ironmags  Advanced Cycle support throughout the cycle. Then once im done with the PH cycle I would immediately start Clomid + Nolva for PCT (can you point me out which are good brands but not too expensive). Then run a SARM like Osta-RX during the whole cycle or just post? (any other alternative that is lower in price? would deca-Sarm be ok?)



Yes you need IML ACS on cycle and during pct. Yea id do nolva 20/20/20/20 and clomid at 50/50/50/50. What are your stats? Previous cycles? Ever taken a ph before? Also you should take milk thistle 2 weeks prior to the start of your ph cycle to prepare the liver for sdmz. Im using Osta during cycle but a lot are using it during pct to keep the gains. Just search clomid and nolva and you will find your answer, i dont wanna source you since it against board rules. It literally in front of your face. As for Deca-sarm i have never used it so i cant voice my opinion on it. 

-R


----------



## trini (Jan 14, 2015)

NflictioN said:


> So I take it its ok to take this product alone and still get results? How does this compare to cyanostane? I want something as close to Anavar as possible but still Legal.



I am not sure if this would still be helpful to you .... both are the same with Anavar but with 5a hydroxy, you will not experience any side effects because liver toxicity is not an issue. Moreover, 5a is not a prohormone so you are not required to have PCT or OCT, it gives you leaner muscle with no steroidal side effects. For Cyonostane, you have to incorporate PCT with SERM becasue it is a prohormone and it does give toxicity to the liver though it is weaker compared to Superdrol.


----------



## SayBye (Feb 6, 2015)

Heavyiron send me a pm when u get a chance thanks bro


----------

